# Baby health teething?



## robertuter (May 6, 2016)

My baby progectial vomiting that stoped when i took her of follow on milk back on to stage one.how she is unsettled not wanting much dinner but eats breakfast and lunch fine and is alittle sick like spit up and is sucking her bottom lip in chewing her fist and toys is this teathing i'm just worried shes still not well!


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

I believe that if your gut is telling you to worry then maybe a trip the doctor.

It is quite normal when teething that some babies don't want to eat as much ( their gums hurt).

Also a low grade fever which I notice with my kids they tend to not eat as much.

Hope this helps


----------



## Alaina15 (Jul 19, 2017)

Concern to your doctor.


----------



## rapidoa (Jun 30, 2017)

You are the mother and moms knows best when their kid is not OK.Trust your guts.


----------



## corbett (Feb 11, 2018)

*check out*

Common fruit and vegetable related issues include:
Fruit juices are not necessary - it is better to eat the fruit instead and have a thirst-quenching glass of water. Fruit juices may be a good source of some vitamins, but the downside is they are high in natural sugars and low in fibre. If you do include fruit juice in your child's diet, limit this to one small glass per day.
Potato chips are not the best way to eat potato - chips and crisps are made from potatoes but prepared by cooking in oil. They are high in fat and salt, and best left for special occasions.
Fruits bars and fruit straps are high in sugar - even though they usually contain some fruit, they are low in fibre and stick to children's teeth, so are best avoided. Children will enjoy a fresh fruit platter or frozen fruit pieces if offered instead.
Wash all fruit and vegetables - research shows that the amount of pesticides on fresh vegetables and fruit is very low and no reason for concern, even in very young children and breastfeeding mothers. However, vegetables and fruit should still always be washed before eating to reduce the risk from any microbial contamination.


----------



## Nikol2003 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello, ladies, they say that their child also has a fever, diarrhea or runny nose before the appearance of a new tooth, but there is no scientific evidence that teething causes these symptoms. If your child has a fever along with other symptoms, such as lack of appetite, vomiting, lethargy or diarrhea, call your doctor to rule out anything more serious.
How can I help my child, carved teeth, feel better?
Give your child something to chew, for example, a strong rubber piercing ring or a cold washcloth that you refrigerated in the refrigerator (and not a freezer).
Wipe the clean finger gently, but firmly on your baby's gums to temporarily ease the pain.
If your child is old enough for solids, he can get some relief from eating cold foods such as apple sauce or yogurt.
If your child is old enough to eat food with fingers, he can help him gnaw heavy, unsweetened penetrating cookies, for example, zwieback. Just watch him and be careful.
If nibbling, rubbing or other common ways to ease teething do not work, you can give the children acetaminophen or ibuprofen to children (for children 6 months and older). Ask your child's doctor for the correct dosage before giving an analgesic to a child under 2 years of age.
I wish you to go through this period of your child's life.


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

just avoid medicine as much as you can. try cold cucumber, carrot.


----------

